# Good Eats last night



## toddpedlar (Apr 17, 2010)

Dinner last night at a faculty event at one of our local restaurants:

Rogue Dead Guy Ale on tap while we wait; Australian Shiraz with dinner

Buffalo shrimp appetizers (buffalo wing sauce, breaded, with obligatory bleu cheese dipping) 

Soup of the day: spicy sole & crab stew

Grilled bison tenderloin (medium rare of course) with port wine & mushroom demi-glaze, baby arugula and horseradish smashed potatoes. Asparagus & carrots on the side

Creme brule + espresso for dessert.


----------



## Mephibosheth (Apr 17, 2010)

Those potatoes sound great. And bison is supposed to be healthier for you than most other meat, correct?


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Apr 17, 2010)

I thought this was going to be something about Alton Brown.


----------

